# Man who killed pregnant Lyft driver is given 50 year sentence



## 232439 (7 mo ago)

Good riddance to him.







__





Man who killed pregnant Lyft driver in Tempe sentenced







www.kold.com


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

So when a thug mutilates a fetus in the womb, he murders a “baby.” But when an abortionist mutilates a fetus in the womb, he removes a “clump of flesh.”

Interesting! 🤔


----------



## Director T.Y. Sanchez (Sep 21, 2019)

Uber's Guber said:


> So when a thug mutilates a fetus in the womb, he murders a “baby.” But when an abortionist mutilates a fetus in the womb, he removes a “clump of flesh.”


Same deal with Scott Peterson.


----------



## 232439 (7 mo ago)

Uber's Guber said:


> So when a thug mutilates a fetus in the womb, he murders a “baby.” But when an abortionist mutilates a fetus in the womb, he removes a “clump of flesh.”
> 
> Interesting! 🤔


After 40 days pregnancy the soul is breathed into the child.


----------



## SpinalCabbage (Feb 5, 2020)

Hopefully the other prisoners murder him in a timely manner.


----------



## SinTaxERROR (Jul 23, 2019)

If this had occurred in NJ or NY, he would have been immediately released after he was arrested with no bond. He would have been told to please never murder again and given $500 cash for his inconvenience.


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

SpinalCabbage said:


> Hopefully the other prisoners murder him in a timely manner.


That line of thinking has never made sense to me.

The "law and order" types who say criminals should be severely punished are the same ones who hope that an inmate they dislike gets murdered or raped in prison by the worst of the worst criminals.

It apparently doesn't cross their minds or they don't give a shit that the violent inmates doing the raping and murdering are in prison for rape and murder, and rather than punishing them for those crimes you want to reward them by encouraging them to do those very things in prison.


----------



## SinTaxERROR (Jul 23, 2019)

Nats121 said:


> That line of thinking has never made sense to me.
> 
> The "law and order" types who say criminals should be severely punished are the same ones who hope that an inmate they dislike gets murdered or raped in prison by the worst of the worst criminals.
> 
> It apparently doesn't cross their minds or they don't give a shit that the violent inmates doing the raping and murdering are in prison for rape and murder, and rather than punishing them for those crimes you want to reward them by encouraging them to do those very things in prison.


It’s an unspoken prison code… and crimes against women and children are never well tolerated…


----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

Uber's Guber said:


> So when a thug mutilates a fetus in the womb, he murders a “baby.” But when an abortionist mutilates a fetus in the womb, he removes a “clump of flesh.”
> 
> Interesting! 🤔


Really a sad point of view. I feel pity for you. There can be a huge difference depending on term but I realize you are going for shock value.


----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

Anubis said:


> After 40 days pregnancy the soul is breathed into the child.


Can we have some proof of that besides legal bias?


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

SinTaxERROR said:


> It’s an unspoken prison code… and crimes against women and children are never well tolerated…


Whether or not it's the prison code is beside the point of my post.

My point is that the "tough on crime" people lose credibility when they cheer on the worst of the worst inmates brutalizing other inmates.


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

Atavar said:


> Really a sad point of view. I feel pity for you. There can be a huge difference depending on term but I realize you are going for shock value.


I'd like to know what percentage of anti-abortion absolutists spend thousands of dollars on funerals for miscarriages.


----------



## 232439 (7 mo ago)

Atavar said:


> Can we have some proof of that besides legal bias?


The angel is invisible and it breaths the soul into the new human inside the womb.


----------



## OldBay (Apr 1, 2019)

SpinalCabbage said:


> Hopefully the other prisoners murder him in a timely manner.


Probably ms13, and they needed him on the inside. He will not die in prison.


----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

Anubis said:


> The angel is invisible and it breaths the soul into the new human inside the womb.


Please provide proof other than religious dogma


----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

Anubis said:


> The angel is invisible and it breaths the soul into the new human inside the womb.


Are you saying the angel stuck his head in my moms hoohaw?


----------



## SinTaxERROR (Jul 23, 2019)

Atavar said:


> Are you saying the angel stuck his head in my moms hoohaw?


I think your dad did that… lol


----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

SinTaxERROR said:


> I think your dad did that… lol


You haven’t seen my dad’s head. Ain’t gonna happen.


----------



## SinTaxERROR (Jul 23, 2019)

Nats121 said:


> Whether or not it's the prison code is beside the point of my post.
> 
> My point is that the "tough on crime" people lose credibility when they cheer on the worst of the worst inmates brutalizing other inmates.


I think you are watching way to many Hollywood movies…

And before you go to Google to copy paste links here to prove your point, I already know that there are some bad apples in law enforcement…


----------



## SinTaxERROR (Jul 23, 2019)

Atavar said:


> You haven’t seen my dad’s head. Ain’t gonna happen.


I think my joke went over your head…


----------



## SinTaxERROR (Jul 23, 2019)

Anubis said:


> The angel is invisible and it breaths the soul into the new human inside the womb.


Hope that angel doesn’t look anything like your current profile pic… lol


----------



## SpinalCabbage (Feb 5, 2020)

Nats121 said:


> That line of thinking has never made sense to me.
> 
> The "law and order" types who say criminals should be severely punished are the same ones who hope that an inmate they dislike gets murdered or raped in prison by the worst of the worst criminals.
> 
> It apparently doesn't cross their minds or they don't give a shit that the violent inmates doing the raping and murdering are in prison for rape and murder, and rather than punishing them for those crimes you want to reward them by encouraging them to do those very things in prison.


Prisoners murdering other prisoners saves tax payers money. And I am a fiscal conservative.


----------



## SpinalCabbage (Feb 5, 2020)

OldBay said:


> Probably ms13, and they needed him on the inside. He will not die in prison.


He isn't tatted up. He is not ms13... yet.


----------



## 232439 (7 mo ago)

Atavar said:


> Are you saying the angel stuck his head in my moms hoohaw?


Yes but they're multidimensional so not necessarily in the same space and time.


----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

Anubis said:


> Yes but they're multidimensional so not necessarily in the same space and time.


Again, please provide a scientific reference that is not religious dogma.


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

Anubis said:


> After 40 days pregnancy the soul is breathed into the child.


You're off by 40 days: Psalm 139:13-16.
Even science does not deny that the very moment of conception, the child’s unique DNA strand and genetic makeup is already complete. The moment when sperm meets egg, its gender has already been determined (sorry worksters, 2 choices only), along with its skin, hair, & eye color and so forth. All that’s left is a little time to become larger. Hence the old saying “a bun in the oven.” We already know the outcome, it just needs a little time to rise first.


Atavar said:


> Really a sad point of view. I feel pity for you.


No need to pity me, I was allowed to live. Same as you.
Save your pity for the millions of babies who get butchered & robbed of their lives.


Atavar said:


> There can be a huge difference depending on term but I realize you are going for shock value.


The baby butchers don't care about "term" or trimester. They demand free abortions on demand even after the water breaks. 


Nats121 said:


> The "law and order" types who say criminals should be severely punished are the same ones who hope that an inmate they dislike gets murdered or raped in prison by the worst of the worst criminals. It apparently doesn't cross their minds or they don't give a shit that the violent inmates doing the raping and murdering are in prison for rape and murder, and rather than punishing them for those crimes you want to reward them by encouraging them to do those very things in prison.


Fk 'em, they chose to become animals, that's why we built cages for them. Survival of the Jungle; starve them for a week, then toss in a bowl of scraps and let 'em decide amongst themselves who gets to eat.


----------



## 232439 (7 mo ago)

Uber's Guber said:


> You're off by 40 days: Psalm 139:13-16.
> Even science does not deny that the very moment of conception, the child’s unique DNA strand and genetic makeup is already complete. The moment when sperm meets egg, its gender has already been determined (sorry worksters, 2 choices only), along with its skin, hair, & eye color and so forth. All that’s left is a little time to become larger. Hence the old saying “a bun in the oven.” We already know the outcome, it just needs a little time to rise first.
> 
> No need to pity me, I was allowed to live. Same as you.
> ...


All of this is just created by a higher hidden multidimensional entity.


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

SpinalCabbage said:


> He isn't tatted up. He is not ms13... yet.


Scumbag will be lookin' like this by tomorrow.


----------



## 232439 (7 mo ago)

Uber's Guber said:


> Scumbag will be lookin' like this by tomorrow.
> View attachment 679793


That is that Pelican supermax Prison. I think that Drew Peterson guy went there. If Ozzy ever has to get to a point where he becomes a murderer his plane ticket will long be cut. I won't even be doing one way plane ticket, I'll be doing two way so as not to arise suspicion mwahahah hahahah jk


----------



## 232439 (7 mo ago)

Uber's Guber said:


> Scumbag will be lookin' like this by tomorrow.
> View attachment 679793


Those look like Prison ink tattoo where they use any sharp object to inject ink.


----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

Anubis said:


> All of this is just created by a higher hidden multidimensional entity.


Man Dude, you are getting way too deep in to those psychedelic substances. It’s time to take a break.


----------



## 232439 (7 mo ago)

Atavar said:


> Man Dude, you are getting way too deep in to those psychedelic substances. It’s time to take a break.


No bro I kid you not, just listen to those YouTube stories of real people who had real NDEs


----------



## Johnny Mnemonic (Sep 24, 2019)

Atavar said:


> Are you saying the angel stuck his head in my moms hoohaw?


Actually, Sean Connery stuck his little head in your mom's hoohaw.

Pow!


----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

Johnny Mnemonic said:


> Actually, Sean Connery stuck his little head in your mom's hoohaw.
> 
> Pow!
> 
> View attachment 679800


Cool. I even look like him.


----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

Anubis said:


> No bro I kid you not, just listen to those YouTube stories of real people who had real NDEs


ROFL!!! If it’s on YouTube it must be true! {sarcasm}
you aren’t really that gullible are you? Well, you _are_ a rideshare driver so maybe you are {more sarcasm}


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

Nats121 said:


> That line of thinking has never made sense to me.
> 
> The "law and order" types who say criminals should be severely punished are the same ones who hope that an inmate they dislike gets murdered or raped in prison by the worst of the worst criminals.
> 
> It apparently doesn't cross their minds or they don't give a shit that the violent inmates doing the raping and murdering are in prison for rape and murder, and rather than punishing them for those crimes you want to reward them by encouraging them to do those very things in prison.


I believe that we should not have the death penalty, given that the criminal justice system is not competent enough to not convict innocent people. But I understand why people would want this man dead if he is guilty.


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

elelegido said:


> I believe that we should not have the death penalty, given that the criminal justice system is not competent enough to not convict innocent people. But I understand why people would want this man dead if he is guilty.


The death penalty is too lenient of a punishment for these animals. I say we feed these thugs a steady diet of stale bread & water and make them work the quarry 14 hours a day 7 days a week pounding boulders into sand. Give 'em time to think about what scumbags they are until such time that death finally creeps up on them naturally.


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

I would be totally pro - death penalty for murderers, rapists and other similar social deviants but not before the justice system is improved to the point where we get to zero wrongful convictions for these offences. Which probably won't happen anytime soon.


----------



## getawaycar (Jul 10, 2017)

You got to be crazy to drive with a total stranger in the backseat of your car with no protection at all.

Remember how your parents always warned you when you were growing up to never pick up strangers?
Well imagine picking up total strangers all day or all night long for a living, without any kind of protection while being in a totally vulnerable position??

It's really a moronic idea to ever put yourself in that position for the pennies they are paying you, or for any amount of money.
If they were paying you a decent wage then maybe you could afford to buy a plexiglass protective shield between you and the potentially deranged passenger(s) sitting behind you!


----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

getawaycar said:


> You got to be crazy to drive with a total stranger in the backseat of your car with no protection at all.
> 
> Remember how your parents always warned you when you were growing up to never pick up strangers?
> Well imagine picking up total strangers all day or all night long for a living, without any kind of protection while being in a totally vulnerable position??
> ...


So why do you do it?


----------



## getawaycar (Jul 10, 2017)

Atavar said:


> So why do you do it?



I don't and never was a rideshare driver. Used to work for Amazon Flex part time for a few months until Amazon ended it (or severely cut down on Flex drivers) in my area. The only gig work I ever did.

I would never pick up a hitchhiker, because growing up in the 70s and 80s when hitchhiking was more common you always heard horror stories about what happened to people when they pick up hitchhikers. Many horror movies at the time were even based on that premise. But working for rideshare that is basically what you are doing all day long which is why I would never do it.

But if you must do it then please consider getting a good protective barrier between you and your pax.


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

I have no interest in fly fishing, have never done it and have no intention of ever doing it. 

Can anyone recommend a good fly fishing forum?


----------



## getawaycar (Jul 10, 2017)

elelegido said:


> I have no interest in fly fishing, have never done it and have no intention of ever doing it.
> 
> Can anyone recommend a good fly fishing forum?


Too bad. Fly fishing seems much more fun than risking your life for peanuts doing rideshare.


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

elelegido said:


> Can anyone recommend a good fly fishing forum?




__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

getawaycar said:


> I don't and never was a rideshare driver. Used to work for Amazon Flex part time for a few months until Amazon ended it (or severely cut down on Flex drivers) in my area. The only gig work I ever did.
> 
> I would never pick up a hitchhiker, because growing up in the 70s and 80s when hitchhiking was more common you always heard horror stories about what happened to people when they pick up hitchhikers. Many horror movies at the time were even based on that premise. But working for rideshare that is basically what you are doing all day long which is why I would never do it.
> 
> But if you must do it then please consider getting a good protective barrier between you and your pax.


So why are you here?


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

Uber's Guber said:


> __
> Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
> Show Content


----------



## getawaycar (Jul 10, 2017)

Atavar said:


> So why are you here?


This is a forum to express one's opinion about something that is constantly in the news. Usually because someone is getting killed, raped, or maimed while driving for or utilizing rideshare.

Being in the news all the time makes it a subject that is kind of hard to avoid. Whether you are driver or not it is a recent phenomenon that has an impact on society at large. Personally I don't understand how it is even legal to act as a taxi without any taxi credentials but that's just me. Seems like it's becoming a larger trend of these tech companies doing whatever they want while dreaming up ever more "innovative" ways to screw over workers. Always a race to the bottom.


----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

getawaycar said:


> This is a forum to express one's opinion about something that is constantly in the news. Usually because someone is getting killed, raped, or maimed while driving for or utilizing rideshare.
> 
> Being in the news all the time makes it a subject that is kind of hard to avoid. Whether you are driver or not it is a recent phenomenon that has an impact on society at large. Personally I don't understand how it is even legal to act as a taxi without any taxi credentials but that's just me. Seems like it's becoming a larger trend of these tech companies doing whatever they want while dreaming up ever more "innovative" ways to screw over workers. Always a race to the bottom.


So this is what you chose as the most important thing in your life to spend your time on?


----------



## getawaycar (Jul 10, 2017)

Atavar said:


> So this is what you chose as the most important thing in your life to spend your time on?


Where did I say this is the most important thing in my life?

Judging by your post count (almost 2,000 in two years vs my almost 400 in five years -- 90% of which were related to my Flex gig when I was doing it) YOU are the one who should be getting a life.


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

SinTaxERROR said:


> I think you are watching way to many Hollywood movies…
> 
> And before you go to Google to copy paste links here to prove your point, I already know that there are some bad apples in law enforcement…


My post has nothing to do with movies or law enforcement


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

SpinalCabbage said:


> Prisoners murdering other prisoners saves tax payers money. And I am a fiscal conservative.


How much tax payer money is saved when an inmate who's been brutalized needs extensive surgery and medical treatment?


----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

getawaycar said:


> Where did I say this is the most important thing in my life?
> 
> Judging by your post count (almost 2,000 in two years vs my almost 400 in five years -- 90% of which were related to my Flex gig when I was doing it) YOU are the one who should be getting a life.


Lol. Yur funny. I am a driver and have a reason to be here. You’re just a driver wannabe now.


----------



## Mad_Jack_Flint (Nov 19, 2020)

Nats121 said:


> That line of thinking has never made sense to me.
> 
> The "law and order" types who say criminals should be severely punished are the same ones who hope that an inmate they dislike gets murdered or raped in prison by the worst of the worst criminals.
> 
> It apparently doesn't cross their minds or they don't give a shit that the violent inmates doing the raping and murdering are in prison for rape and murder, and rather than punishing them for those crimes you want to reward them by encouraging them to do those very things in prison.


Growing up beside Stateville Prison in Joliet I can tell you there is a silent code that everyone who has been around the prison knows about and one rule is never kill a child or a pregnant woman because when you get in you are good as dead.

It has been this way forever and the individual that killed the pregnant woman should have Been given death instead of fifty years or sent to Antarctica naked with one match and have hot water thrown on them when they were dropped off.


----------



## Jimmy44 (Jan 12, 2020)

Anubis said:


> Good riddance to him.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So we have to pay for his room and board for 50 years ?
Give him a choice between lethal injection or hanging.


----------



## Jimmy44 (Jan 12, 2020)

Mad_Jack_Flint said:


> Growing up beside Stateville Prison in Joliet I can tell you there is a silent code that everyone who has been around the prison knows about and one rule is never kill a child or a pregnant woman because when you get in you are good as dead.
> 
> It has been this way forever and the individual that killed the pregnant woman should have Been given death instead of fifty years or sent to Antarctica naked with one match and have hot water thrown on them when they were dropped off.


Yes and televise it


----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

I know it will get flamed but psychopathic behavior is a genetic trait. Not only should the evil doer be permanently taken out of society but all of their blood relatives should be sterilized to keep the trait from spreading through our gene pool.


----------



## radikia (Sep 15, 2018)

Atavar said:


> I know it will get flamed but psychopathic behavior is a genetic trait. Not only should the evil doer be permanently taken out of society but all of their blood relatives should be sterilized to keep the trait from spreading through our gene pool.


but sex/gender isn't right ?


----------



## getawaycar (Jul 10, 2017)

Atavar said:


> Lol. Yur funny. I am a driver and have a reason to be here. You’re just a driver wannabe now.



Driver wannabe LOL now that is hilarious. Do you also do standup comedy? Can i get some tickets for your next show?


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

Mad_Jack_Flint said:


> Growing up beside Stateville Prison in Joliet I can tell you there is a silent code that everyone who has been around the prison knows about and one rule is never kill a child or a pregnant woman because when you get in you are good as dead.
> 
> It has been this way forever and the individual that killed the pregnant woman should have Been given death instead of fifty years or sent to Antarctica naked with one match and have hot water thrown on them when they were dropped off.


Again, that's off-topic from my post.


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

Anubis said:


> The angel is invisible and it breaths the soul into the new human inside the womb.


ah... life as 'cartoon'. Impressive.


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

Mad_Jack_Flint said:


> Growing up beside Stateville Prison in Joliet I can tell you there is a silent code that everyone who has been around the prison knows about and one rule is never kill a child or a pregnant woman because when you get in you are good as dead.
> 
> It has been this way forever and the individual that killed the pregnant woman should have Been given death instead of fifty years or sent to Antarctica naked with one match and have hot water thrown on them when they were dropped off.


What's the one match for?


----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

getawaycar said:


> Driver wannabe LOL now that is hilarious. Do you also do standup comedy? Can i get some tickets for your next show?


I’ll put your name on the list at the door.


----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

radikia said:


> but sex/gender isn't right ?


Actually, psychopathic behavior is heritable from male parent so female don’t need to be sterilized.


----------



## boise567 (Jun 25, 2016)

Uber's Guber said:


> You're off by 40 days: Psalm 139:13-16.
> Even science does not deny that the very moment of conception, the child’s unique DNA strand and genetic makeup is already complete. The moment when sperm meets egg, its gender has already been determined (sorry worksters, 2 choices only), along with its skin, hair, & eye color and so forth. All that’s left is a little time to become larger. Hence the old saying “a bun in the oven.” We already know the outcome, it just needs a little time to rise first.
> 
> No need to pity me, I was allowed to live. Same as you.
> ...


Your attitude advocating violence which is sad in itself without context and understanding Is exactly why the world’s the way it is. I hope someone doesn’t bring you to your boiling point where you feel it is necessary to kill someone in the context that you were in a nonthreatening enviroment.


----------



## Mozart27 (Jun 12, 2017)

SinTaxERROR said:


> If this had occurred in NJ or NY, he would have been immediately released after he was arrested with no bond. He would have been told to please never murder again and given $500 cash for his inconvenience.


Sad but true....


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

SpinalCabbage said:


> Prisoners murdering other prisoners saves tax payers money. And I am a fiscal conservative.



So if we put the Cho mos into general population and made them wear special pink jumpsuits we could save the government money?


----------



## Mozart27 (Jun 12, 2017)

Anubis said:


> The angel is invisible and it breaths the soul into the new human inside the womb.


Perhaps... But what makes you say 40 days...vs 30...20... Or the first day. That's the crust of the argument. When is 'fetus' a baby. But until that 'baby' can live and be viable on its own outside the womb, I don't think it should be considered as such. The youngest preemie (even with intervention) was 20 weeks old. That's 1/2 the gestation period. 

Up until such time, it should be the CHOICE of the mother carrying. That said, there are options to put up for adoption. But the adoption system has been overburdened for years. There are several options, and they should all be considered.


----------



## Snakeyez42 (Apr 29, 2016)

Uber's Guber said:


> So when a thug mutilates a fetus in the womb, he murders a “baby.” But when an abortionist mutilates a fetus in the womb, he removes a “clump of flesh.”
> 
> Interesting! 🤔
> 
> Awww look at you pro lifer. So pro lifer how many kids have you adopted?? You know because if it wasn’t for abortion as it is our foster care system would be even more over run than it already is. So you love life go adopt, it’s what Jesus would do.


----------



## Snakeyez42 (Apr 29, 2016)

getawaycar said:


> I don't and never was a rideshare driver. Used to work for Amazon Flex part time for a few months until Amazon ended it (or severely cut down on Flex drivers) in my area. The only gig work I ever did.
> 
> I would never pick up a hitchhiker, because growing up in the 70s and 80s when hitchhiking was more common you always heard horror stories about what happened to people when they pick up hitchhikers. Many horror movies at the time were even based on that premise. But working for rideshare that is basically what you are doing all day long which is why I would never do it.
> 
> But if you must do it then please consider getting a good protective barrier between you and your pax.


----------



## Snakeyez42 (Apr 29, 2016)

I’ve been a driver for over 6 1/2 years, no big issues especially none to make me quit driving. At the end of the day no matter what you do life is a risk.

Also if you’re not a driver WHYYYYY are you on a Uber Drivers chat site?? Are you that bored in life? Do you attend AA Meeting and aren’t an alcoholic?!


----------



## 232439 (7 mo ago)

Snakeyez42 said:


> I’ve been a driver for over 6 1/2 years, no big issues especially none to make me quit driving. At the end of the day no matter what you do life is a risk.
> 
> Also if you’re not a driver WHYYYYY are you on a Uber Drivers chat site?? Are you that bored in life? Do you attend AA Meeting and aren’t an alcoholic?!


Who is not a driver?


----------



## comitatus1 (Mar 22, 2018)

elelegido said:


> I have no interest in fly fishing, have never done it and have no intention of ever doing it.
> 
> Can anyone recommend a good fly fishing forum?


For you?

Grindr. They've got all the fly and all the fishing you could hope for. Bon Appetit! Remember to use a condom.

Chris


----------



## comitatus1 (Mar 22, 2018)

Atavar said:


> I know it will get flamed but psychopathic behavior is a genetic trait. Not only should the evil doer be permanently taken out of society but all of their blood relatives should be sterilized to keep the trait from spreading through our gene pool.


nope...it is a learned trait. But you know that already, right?

Chris


----------



## Snakeyez42 (Apr 29, 2016)

Anubis said:


> Who is not a driver?


GetawayDriver


----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

comitatus1 said:


> nope...it is a learned trait. But you know that already, right?
> 
> Chris





comitatus1 said:


> nope...it is a learned trait. But you know that already, right?
> 
> Chris


just one reference:
Twin analyses revealed significant genetic influence on distinct psychopathic traits (_Fearless Dominance and Impulsive Antisociality_). Moreover, _Fearless Dominance_ was associated with reduced genetic risk for internalizing psychopathology, and _Impulsive Antisociality_ was associated with increased genetic risk for externalizing psychopathology.








Psychopathic personality traits: heritability and genetic overlap with internalizing and externalizing psychopathology


Little research has examined genetic and environmental contributions to psychopathic personality traits. Additionally, no studies have examined etiological connections between psychopathic traits and the broad psychopathological domains of internalizing ...




www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

Dude take my advice and get those quests adjusted before midnight!!!!


----------



## NoPooPool (Aug 18, 2017)

getawaycar said:


> Too bad. Fly fishing seems much more fun than risking your life for peanuts doing rideshare.


Good point!


----------



## moorereeds (Mar 22, 2021)

Michael - Cleveland said:


> What's the one match for?


Knowledge is knowing a tomato is considered both, a fruit AND a vegetable. Wisdom is not wasting your time disputing useless trivia.😜


----------



## RadarRider (Feb 12, 2019)

..., moving to new post


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

moorereeds said:


> Knowledge is knowing a tomato is considered both, a fruit AND a vegetable.


 Not in the botanical world. (only in the minds of nutritionists) Veggies don't have seeds.


> Wisdom is not wasting your time disputing useless trivia.


 Now where is the fun in that?


----------



## Piratefish (Jul 25, 2016)

There are some crimes for which capital punishment is the kindest option. Human monsters who harm children or pregnant women should never be released from captivity. They've demonstrated a lack of basic humanity. Rather than forcing them to endure, and society to fund a lifetime of hell in prison, they should be put down like you would a rabid animal.


----------



## tonyvokel (3 mo ago)

Michael - Cleveland said:


> What's the one match for?


Yeah sure whatever, plenty if molesters still doing fine in jail! You are full of crap


----------

